# First grow outdoors



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Jul 3, 2020)

Does this plant look good for a 13 day


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 4, 2020)

It doesn't look good it looks beautiful!!  she looks happy too. Welcome to MP. Glad you found us.


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Jul 4, 2020)

Thank you this is my first successful girl i treat her with much love.. Is it ok to start giving her nutes?


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 5, 2020)

Chi11yWi11y1! said:


> Thank you this is my first successful girl i treat her with much love.. Is it ok to start giving her nutes?


Yes,I'd start half strength and move up a qrt strength till at full.looking good bro.you can check my current grow journal here it's called (Back in the saddle again) any and all questions are welcome.happy growing to you


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Jul 5, 2020)

Kyfarmerb said:


> Yes,I'd start half strength and move up a qrt strength till at full.looking good bro.you can check my current grow journal here it's called (Back in the saddle again) any and all questions are welcome.happy growing to you


Thank you buddy ima start the regiment tomorrow im keeping it organic with the nutes since my soil is the same and has been working great


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Jul 7, 2020)

Is it normal for the new leaves on my plant to begin growing very tight nit and close together .. Like they are bunching up?


----------

